# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Нет доступа к компьютеру в локальной сети.

## S14v4

В нашем отделе была сеть из 3х компьютеров (сеть без доменов, ОС WinXP SP3). Сеть работала нормально. Затем добавили еще один компьютер, а один временно (не было сетевого кабеля) отключили. Когда снова его снова подключили к сети, произошла следующая ситуация: все компьютеры в сети работают нормально (выполняются операции в пределах общих сетевых ресурсов) кроме компьютера, который отключали. С него можно зайти на любую машину, а в него - нет (Error: "Отказано в доступе").

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- какие настройки в стоят в свойствах TCP/IP?..

----------


## S14v4

статический адрес 192.168.0.3, маска подсети 255.255.255.0, DNS не указан, все остальное - по умолчанию

----------


## Shu_b

начинать с фаервола и учётной записи гостя закончить можно на локальных политиках безопасности...

----------


## dark

Может быть поможет перепроверка рабочей группы или мастер сетевой идентификации? Или мастер настройки сети + Расшаривание нужных папок и дисков.

----------


## PavelA

Какая ОС стоит? Пароль на учетках есть?

----------


## S14v4

группа - таже, что и на остальных компах, повторная сетевая идентификация не помогла, диски расшарены для всех на полных правах, пароля на учетках нет.




> начинать с ... и учётной записи гостя закончить можно на локальных политиках безопасности...


На счет политик безопасности и учетной записи Гость из статей, которые удалось найти в сети, для меня понятно не все. Буду рад если поможете с этим разобраться

----------


## PavelA

> пароля на учетках нет.


 Начиная с СП2, расшарка без пароля не проходит без извращений с реестром.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- попробуйте, можно ли обратиться к общим ресурсам 'невидимого' компьютера по IP-адресу
- и на всяк случай(а случаи то разные бывают http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318030/ru  :Wink: ), поэкспериментируйте с режимами 'NetBIOS через TCP/IP'...
*Добавлено через 11 минут*

- кстати, убедитесь(тоже на всякий случай), что сетевые компоненты 'Служба доступа к файлам и принтерам сетей Microsoft' (File and Printer sharing for Microsoft Networks) и 'Клиент для сетей Microsoft' (Client for Microsoft Networks) разрешены...

----------


## S14v4

> - .. обратиться к общим ресурсам 'невидимого' компьютера по IP-адресу
> ..


обращение возможно и по IP и по имени компьютера в виде \\compname\somedir, но эт не самый лучший вариант.(( 




> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318030/ru ), поэкспериментируйте с режимами 'NetBIOS через TCP/IP'...


попробовал - ниче не дало(




> - кстати, убедитесь(тоже на всякий случай), что сетевые компоненты 'Служба доступа к файлам и принтерам сетей Microsoft' (File and Printer sharing for Microsoft Networks) и 'Клиент для сетей Microsoft' (Client for Microsoft Networks) разрешены...


разрешены в политиках?? ..или просто в свойствах подключения отмечены соотв. флажки?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Начиная с СП2, расшарка без пароля не проходит без извращений с реестром.


И как нужно извращаться??

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- а покажите ка нам результат выполнения ipconfig /all

----------


## Virtual

> И как нужно извращаться??


 никак,поставить всем,абсолютно всем пользователям пароли.

----------


## Serrrgio

Учетная запись "Гость" включена?

----------


## S14v4

> Учетная запись "Гость" включена?


да

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> - а покажите ка нам результат выполнения ipconfig /all


да. да.. выложу

----------


## S14v4

Команда ipconfig /all выдала следующее:

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

        Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : GOST
        Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
        Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : смешанный
        IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : нет
        WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : нет

Подключение по локальной сети - Ethernet адаптер:

        DNS-суффикс этого подключения . . :
        Описание  . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
        Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-92-0E-A0-37
        Dhcp включен. . . . . . . . . . . : нет
        IP-адрес  . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
        Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Основной шлюз . . . . . . . . . . :

Во вложении снимок экрана.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Команда ipconfig /all выдала следующее:
> 
> Настройка протокола IP для Windows
> 
>         Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : GOST
>         Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
>         Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : смешанный
>         IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : нет
>         WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : нет
> ...


- ну, без шлюза с этой машинки в интернет выйти, конечно же, врядли получится, но в локальной сети работать должна... при условии, что NetBIOS включен принудительно  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P.S. про NetBIOS я уже писал чуть выше... хотя, Вы и ответили, что "ниче не дало", но я таки настаиваю, выполнить всё так как проиллюстрированно на миниатюре и после перезагрузки машинка должна появиться в сети

----------


## S14v4

> ... при условии, что NetBIOS включен принудительно


NetBIOS включен на всех машинах по той схеме, которую Вы описали, но на этот компьютер через сетевое окружение зайти невозможно, хотя вариант "\\имя компьютера\расшаренный диск"  работает. При попытке перейти на уровень вверх с расшаренного диска (чтобы увидеть, к примеру, остальные расшаренные ресурсы) появляется таже ошибка "отказано в доступе", что и при попытке зайти на этот комп через сетевое окружение. 
зы: а инет кстати на этом компе работает нормально. все компьютеры сети выходят в инет через один, подключенный

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> NetBIOS включен на всех машинах по той схеме, которую Вы описали, но на этот компьютер через сетевое окружение зайти невозможно, хотя вариант "\\имя компьютера\расшаренный диск"  работает. При попытке перейти на уровень вверх с расшаренного диска (чтобы увидеть, к примеру, остальные расшаренные ресурсы) появляется таже ошибка "отказано в доступе", что и при попытке зайти на этот комп через сетевое окружение. 
> зы: а инет кстати на этом компе работает нормально. все компьютеры сети выходят в инет через один, подключенный


- ну, что ещё предложить, кроме танцев с бубном вокруг злополучной машины?..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
- пересоздайте подключение по локальной сети.
- а может WinSockFix поправит состояние дел... или выполните в AVZ скрипт

```
begin
 ExecuteRepair(6);
 ExecuteRepair(9);
 ExecuteRepair(13);
 ExecuteRepair(14);
 ExecuteRepair(15);
 RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

----------


## DoggoD

> В нашем отделе была сеть из 3х компьютеров (сеть без доменов, ОС WinXP SP3). Сеть работала нормально. Затем добавили еще один компьютер, а один временно (не было сетевого кабеля) отключили. Когда снова его снова подключили к сети, произошла следующая ситуация: все компьютеры в сети работают нормально (выполняются операции в пределах общих сетевых ресурсов) кроме компьютера, который отключали. С него можно зайти на любую машину, а в него - нет (Error: "Отказано в доступе").


попробую предположить, что вы неправильно описываете ситуацию..
возможно вы открываете сетевое окружение, видите список общих ресурсов разных машин (находясь в окне "Сетевое окружение").. Выбираете тут какуюто шару, к которой когда-то обращались, и вам выходит сообщение с ошибкой..
попробуйте найти там же в окне строку типа


```
Вся сеть
```

либо


```
Отобразить компьютеры рабочей группы
```

Когда вы увидите список из этих компьютеров, попробуйте зайти на "проблемный".. как-то так  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelP

На проблемном компьютере: 
Пуск-Выполнить- gpedit.msc - OK
В запустившемся окне "Групповая политика" шагаем:
Конфигурация компьютера- Конфигурация Windows- Параметры безопасности- Локальные политики- Назначение прав пользователя
там находим два пункта:
*Доступ к компьютеру из сети*
сюда добавляем пользователей с компьютеров в сети, которым хотим разрешить доступ (выбирается подсеть, имя компьютера и затем одно или несколько имён пользователя с этого компьютера)
*Отказ в доступе к компьютеру из сети*
тут проверяем кому отказано в доступе

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> На проблемном компьютере: 
> Пуск-Выполнить- gpedit.msc - OK
> В запустившемся окне "Групповая политика" шагаем:
> Конфигурация компьютера- Конфигурация Windows- Параметры безопасности- Локальные политики- Назначение прав пользователя
> там находим два пункта:
> *Доступ к компьютеру из сети*
> сюда добавляем пользователей с компьютеров в сети, которым хотим разрешить доступ (выбирается подсеть, имя компьютера и затем одно или несколько имён пользователя с этого компьютера)
> *Отказ в доступе к компьютеру из сети*
> тут проверяем кому отказано в доступе


- попробовать, разумеется, стоит всё, и это в том числе... но смущает тот факт, что никто и ничего не менял, и до отключения машина была 100% доступной в локалке, а потом вдруг стала недоступной...
-боюсь, что *DoggoD*, таки, прав и *S14v4*, действительно, или что-то недоговаривает, или что-то недостоверно описывает...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## S14v4

Благодарю всех за поддержку, но к сожалению ничто не помогло(. Наверное стойт переустановить виндовс..

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> - или что-то недоговаривает, или что-то недостоверно описывает...


скорее второе.. но лишь в силу недостаточной компетентности в данном вопросе :Sad:

----------


## PavelA

Переустанавливать систему не стоит, не в ней ее вина.
Попытайтесь разобраться, в соседней теме я давал ссылку на некоторые возможные проблемы.

Можно пойти сначала:
- компьютер откуда подсоединяемся - Win XP Home or Prof
- Сервис Пак установлен и какой
- пароль на аккоунт: установлен, нет

----------


## alex astra

Здравствуйте все. У меня почти такая же проблема, два компьютера соединены витой парой (без конценратора), два дня назад сеть работала отлично, а сегодня с одного компьютера есть доступ на вторую машину, а со второй Комп выдает сообщение "нет доступа к... возможно у вас нет прав... обратитесь к администратору..". В сетевом окружении видны оба компьютера. Что можно сделать? Советы данные в разделе читал, пробовал, кроме выполнения скрипта, не получается. Что можно еще сделать?

----------


## PavelA

http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...1&postcount=23 - на эти вопросы ответьте.

----------


## rte7

> На проблемном компьютере: 
> Пуск-Выполнить- gpedit.msc - OK
> В запустившемся окне "Групповая политика" шагаем:
> Конфигурация компьютера- Конфигурация Windows- Параметры безопасности- Локальные политики- Назначение прав пользователя
> там находим два пункта:
> *Доступ к компьютеру из сети*
> сюда добавляем пользователей с компьютеров в сети, которым хотим разрешить доступ (выбирается подсеть, имя компьютера и затем одно или несколько имён пользователя с этого компьютера)
> *Отказ в доступе к компьютеру из сети*
> тут проверяем кому отказано в доступе


 
спасибо чоень дельный совет познавательно вообщем!  :Smiley:  THANKS

----------


## Sergey56

Ответ может быть здесь: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## Dim2008

Было такое недавно. Один комп из домена вдруг перестал определяться. Главное - с него попасть можно было куда угодно, а на него - никак. Две недели промучился, много чего перепробовал, в том числе и груповые политики, пока наконец не догадался залезть и посмотреть какие службы отключены. Пуск - RUN - services.msc. Повключал отключенные службы (Обозреватель компьютеров и еще несколько что на svhost  ссылаются) - перевел их в режим авто - и после перезапуска  все прекрасно заработало. Доступ появился.  :Smiley: 
Надеюсь это поможет.  :Smiley:

----------


## Torvic99

> Повключал отключенные службы (Обозреватель компьютеров и еще несколько что на svhost ссылаются)


А у меня в домене эта служба только на контроллере запущена и почему то все компьютеры нормально друг друга видят.

----------


## Vowwa

Всем кому интересно - подобные блокировки могут быть, как ни странно, вызваны работой некоторых программ резервного копирования и восстановления данных напр. Acronis (100%). Выход - снести программу. С Acronis - проверено мной лично на практике.

----------


## S14v4

Благодарю всех за помощь. поставили win7 на все машины. пока все работает..

----------


## Jasco

> Благодарю всех за помощь. поставили win7 на все машины. пока все работает..


Эх, как и в большинстве случаев проблема решилась переустановкой... а жаль что не нашлась все таки истинная причина ... Честно сказать не все возможное было рассмотрено... Хотя конечно я понимаю  что может быть нехватка времени и работа тоже не стоит на месте...  :Sad:

----------

